# Price for sub



## K&N Snow (Dec 2, 2006)

I just wanted to see what you all were getting per Hour for your ATV when you sub (if you do)? Do most of you have full Ins? Any of you in lincoln, NE? 
Thank you for your help

Kent


----------



## EaTmYtAiLpIpEs (Aug 23, 2007)

my quad is registered and insured. I dont do sub work with quad only truck.


----------

